# DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai








*DAFV zersplittert weiter: 
Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.​*
*Elende Situation im DAFV - Spaltung statt Einheit*
Dank der bisher "überragenden Arbeit" sowohl vom Ehren- wie vom Hauptamt im DAFV sowie den diesen Rest-DAFV immer noch tragenden Abnick- und Vasallenverbänden hat es der DAFV in den 4 Jahren seit Rechtskraft nun endgültig geschafft, unter 500.000 Zahler zu kommen...

Die über 40.000 Zahler vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband von den noch 512.000 gemeldeten (nicht bezahlten) beim DAFV abgezogen - kann jeder selber rechnen...

Bei der (Kon)Fusion waren es noch knapp 900.000 Zahler, die in Landes- und Spezialverbänden der Vorgängerverbände organisiert waren - eine "tolle Leistung" des DAFV.

Siehe auch den Artikel aus 2013, bei dem wir schon (wie wir nun wissen, zu Recht) mutmaßten, dass die Präsidentin und ihr Ehren- und Hauptamt sowie die abnickenden Landes- und Spezialverbände eher spalten als einen werden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258958

*Konsequenz gezogen*
Der Rheinische Fischereiverband, mehrfach durch den Dilettantismus des DAFV in Mitleidenschaft gezogen (keine oder mehr als späte Antworten, im Namen des RhFV verfälscht veröffentlichte Pressemeldungen, ignorieren von Funktionären seitens des DAFV-Präsidentin auf Veranstaltungen etc.), hat nun die Konsequenz gezogen. 

Die Kündigung beim DAFV wurde auf der heutigen Mitgliederversammlung mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen, 188 Stimmen gab es - Zustimmung zur Kündigung 86,7%:
Ja.................163

Nein...............19

Enthalten.........6


*Diesmal ohne umfallen?*
Nachdem Rainer Gube, der jetzige Vorsitzende, und Eva Rohmann die bereits vom Vorgänger Walter Sollbach beschlossene Kündigung torpedierten und für den DAFV ab der Beitragserhöhung die Rücklagen des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes dafür verpulverten (dürfte bis zur Kündigung über eine halbe Million Beitragsgeld zusammen kommen), weil sie ihren Zahlern das nicht zumuten konnten/wollten, wurde nun der Schlussstrich gezogen.

Statt der fälligen Beitragserhöhung für quasi Nullleistung des DAFV im Rheinischen Verband wurde die intelligentere Lösung bevorzugt:
Kündigung -  der DAFV hat eh fürs Geld quasi nichts geleistet.

So kann der RhFV seinen Beitrag stabil halten und weiter seinen Weg in Richtung Angler und Angeln fortsetzen, statt gemeinsam mit dem DAFV gegen Angeln und Angler zu arbeiten.

Wir gratulieren zur (späten) Weitsicht...

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Gespannt sein darf man nun, ob der RhFV wieder  - wie so oft schon vorher - umkippen wird, oder das diesmal auch bis zum Ende durchziehen...


----------



## kati48268 (29. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

_*YES! :vik:*_


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

Naja, der DAFV hat ja auch über die Jahre alles getan, um den Rheinischen auch zu vergraulen, zusätzlich zur normalen Inkompetenz in Haupt- und "Ehren"amt beim DAFV kamen ja noch solche Geschichten:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326714

Zum Thema hier noch:
Die Präsis Nüsse und Kröber (Fischereiverband NRW und Westfalen-Lippe ) waren auch da und wollten den DAFV schön reden, wie sie es bei ihren ihnen tumb und stumpf nachfolgenden und abnickenden Zahlern ja auch machten.

Ergebnis dieser kompetenten Bemühungen, wie gesagt:


> Die Kündigung beim DAFV wurde auf der heutigen Mitgliederversammlung mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen, 188 Stimmen gab es - *Zustimmung zur Kündigung 86,7%*:




Im Rheinland gibts Honig - in Westfalen-Lippe wohl eher weniger.....
;-)))))


Auch bemerkenswert:
Der Vorstand des Rheinischen scheint sich auf seine Angler und Zahler einzustellen...

Zum einen zeigt das das Ergebnis von knapp 90%...

Aber der Antrag zur Kündigung kam vom Vorstand selber!!!

Und - so hört man - der Vorstand hat diesen Antrag zur Kündigung einzubringen, einstimmig beschlossen!

Es bewegt sich definitiv was da - ich glaube, ich muss die im Ranking mal auf einen anglerfreundlicheren Platz setzen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181


----------



## kati48268 (29. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Präsis Nüsse und Kröber (Fischereiverband NRW und Westfalen-Lippe ) waren auch da und wollten den DAFV schön reden, ...


Die ahnen wahrscheinlich, was im nächsten März bei ihnen daheim los bricht


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

:q:q:q


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (29. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

`Nabend !

Das war ein Fest heute !!! :vik::vik::vik:|stolz:|schild-g|schild-g

Und ich bin mir sehr sicher, das es auch kein "Umfallen" mehr geben wird !!!!:m:m:m
@Thomas : Du kannst das Ranking sofort ändern !

tight lines
Tom 

p.s.: Jetzt müssen wir nur noch `ne Kooperation mit dem AVN hinbekommen, dann stimmt die Richtung auf breiter Front !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

oha - so positiv gleich??


----------



## Sharpo (29. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Geilomato  :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Na guck mal, sogar Sharpo jubelt ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Thomas : Du kannst das Ranking sofort ändern !


done:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4662236#post4662236


----------



## Jim70 (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Der Rheinische Sportfischerverband hat doch einen Antrag auf Beitragssenkung um 50 Cent gestellt. Gestern wurde ein Vorratsbeschluss gefasst, falls die  DAFV JHV den Antrag auf Beitragssenkung nicht positiv abstimmt, ist der Präsident bevollmächtigt den Antrag mit dem  Austritt aus dem DAFV zu stellen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. So mein Kenntnisstand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Das ist falsch.

Der Antrag lautet kündigen bis 31.12. 2017

Haben ja auch Teilnehmer hier (cyprinusbarus ) auch genasuo mitbekommen und bestätigt bereits.

Beitragssenkung ist zusätzlich, weil die 2018 noch drin bleiben müssen (Kündigungsfrist)..

Kündigen können hätte der Vorstand auch alleine, die wollten aber den Rückhalt der Basis, was mit knapp 90 % eindrucksvoll gelungen ist.


----------



## Deep Down (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Ja, was denn jetzt?

Für ne Kündigung braucht man keinen Antrag!????


----------



## Sharpo (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ja, was denn jetzt?
> 
> Für ne Kündigung braucht man keinen Antrag!????




Korrekt.  Der Vorstand ist jederzeit berechtigt solch Kündigungen auszusprechen. 
Danach wäre  es aber besser wenn er sich  den Mitgliederbeschluss holt, ansonsten kann er persönlich haftbar  gemacht werden.


So mit kann der Vorstand immer schnell auf Änderungen reagieren....Kündigungsfristen etc.

Im Aussenverhältnis kann der Vorstand fast machen was er will.
Eben halt auch kündigen wenn er es für richtig hält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ZUM Vollzug muss er sich aber den Mitgliederbeschluss holen.


Das ist so pauschal falsch und kommt auf die einzelne Satzung an.
Der RhFV bräuchte das nach meiner Kenntnis NICHT.

In diesem Fall isses aber, wie beschrieben, eh wurscht:
Antrag zur Kündigung bis spätestens 31.12. 2017 kam einstimmig vom Vorstand selber.

Vorher wurde noch abgestimmt, ob der Antrag des Vorstandes zugelassen wird (ebenfalls fast 90% Zustimmung).

Anwalt war anwesend, um das alles sicher zu halten...

Fakt ist:
Vorstand plus Delegierte wollen bis auf ein paar wenige Uneinsichtige raus aus der Desastertruppe DAFV..


----------



## Sharpo (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist so pauschal falsch und kommt auf die einzelne Satzung an.
> Der RhFV bräuchte das nach meiner Kenntnis NICHT.
> 
> In diesem Fall isses aber, wie beschrieben, eh wurscht:
> ...



Ja, habe es mal korrigiert. Selber gemerkt. Weil das interne  Verhältnis des Vereins welcher die Kündigung ausspricht, dem gekündigten Verein nicht interessiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

nu hastes ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Soweit so gut! 
Mich interessiert aber, ob der Vorstand im Innenverhältnis nun die Berechtigung seiner Mitglieder hat "uneingeschränkt" zu kündigen oder ist die Kündigung von der Ablehnung des Beitragsantrages bei der JHV des DAFV abhängig gemacht worden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Antrag lautete Kündigung bis 31.12.2017
Keine Bedingungen


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Der "Rheinische" gehörte sicher zum "Eingemachten", zum Kernbestand des DAFV/ VDSF. Der Verband verliert dadurch nicht nur Beitragszahlerpotenzial, sondern auch fachlichen Input in bedeutendem Ausmaß. Das ist, so gesehen, ein Schlag, der in die Liga des Austritts Bayerns und des VFG gepackt werden kann.
Und ein Wiedereintritt dieser "Leistungsträger" ist nicht in Sicht.
Trotzdem wird, was das Betrübnis bei mir noch größer macht, der DAFV sofort in den Business as usual - Modus schalten und so tun, als wäre nichts passiert. Bis heute ist keine stimmige Come-back-Strategie zu erkennen - das zeugt nicht gerade von Selbstvertrauen. 
Wer sich abwartend fragt, wie lange sich der DAFV noch halten kann und dabei jeden Rückschlag als Vorboten des bevorstehenden Ende feiert, der soll sich erinnern: Die Basis des DAFV sind die Landesverbände und die Vereine. Erst wenn diese sich verändern, wird sich auch auf Bundesebene wirklich etwas verändern, vor allem inhaltlich-fachlich. Diese Änderungen an der Basis nehme ich allerdings nicht wahr. Bei den Jägern gab es eine grundsätzlich andere Ausrichtung, als sich an der Basis etwas änderte [Einzelheiten ein andernmal]. Genau das fehlt der Anglerschaft weitgehend.
So werden wir den langen, traurigen Weg gehen müssen, der da heißt: Stell Dir vor, es ist (etwas, was) Anglerlobby (sein sollte), und keiner geht hin.


----------



## Sneep (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Hallo,

Vielleicht gab es ja 2 Hauptversammlungen vom Rheinischen an dem Tag. Bei der Versammlung die unsere Delegierten besucht haben, wurde dem Vorstand eingeräumt zu kündigen.

 Eine Kündigung selbst wurde nicht beschlossen. Da ist also noch gar keine Entscheidung getroffen.
Da wurde auch keine Kündigung ausgesprochen. Es wird jetzt über das Geld verhandelt und wenn das nicht zufrieden stellend verläuft, wird gekündigt.

Dass eine Kündigung beschlossen wurde, da war der Wunsch offensichtlich der Vater des Gedankens.
Mein Tipp; der Rheinische wird letztlich nicht kündigen aber mit dem  Beschluss Druck machen bei den Verhandlungen ums Geld. 


sneep


----------



## Riesenangler (30. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Ich habe wider besseren Wissen noch hoffnung für den LAVB


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

Im Gegensatz zum rein hörensagenden Sneep war cyprinusbarbus wirklich dabei, ebenso die 4 mich informierenden Leute:


cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> `Nabend !
> 
> Das war ein Fest heute !!! :vik::vik::vik:|stolz:|schild-g|schild-g
> 
> ...



ich such mir schnell den genauen Wortlaut raus (hab ja alles da ;-)

Vorsitzender Reiner Gube stellte diesen Antrag, der so mit überwältigender Mehrheit angenommen wurde:


> *Hiermit stelle ich im Auftrag des Vorstandes vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. den Antrag zur Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV,* aus vorsorglichen Gründen bis spätestens 31.12. 2017, die zum 31. 12. 2018 endet.


Es gab noch einen Zusatz, der nichts mit der Kündigung zu tun hat, sondern dies nur erläutert (wie auch in der HV von mehreren Leuten vom Vorstand dargestellt))
Also keine "vorsorgliche" (>evtl. zu stellende) Kündigung, sondern eine KLARE Kündigung aus Vorsorgegründen bis spätestens 31.12. 2017 für den Landesverband:


> Wir müssen uns in der Jahreshauptversammlung *2018* (Anmerkung: da ist Kündigung schon durch) mit einer eventuellen Beitragserhöhung befassen. Eine ausführliche und präzise Erläuterung erfolgt auf der JHV am 29. 04. 2017.



Und genauso wurde das in der Sitzung begründet, raus aus DAFV, kein höherer Beitrag, drin, dann höherer Beitrag - wenn anwesende Delegierte von Vereinen  das anders verstanden haben, sollte der Verein über deren Auswechslung nachdenken..

Reiner Gube hatte dies MEHRFACH in der HV hervorgehoben, dass deswegen aus VORSORGEGRÜNDEN für die Verbandsfinanzen und wegen schlechter Leistung des DAFV gekündigt werden MÜSSE..


----------



## Sneep (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Hallo,

dann kenne ich jetzt schon 2 Vorstandmitglieder des Rheinischen die es auch als Bevollmächtigung des Vorstandes sehen und nicht als Kündigung. Es soll VORSORGLICH gekündigt werden um nicht ggf.1 weiteres Jahr Kündigungsfrist warten zu müssen, wenn die Verhandlungen  wegen des Geldes nicht zufriedenstellend verlaufen. 

Also, es kann VORSORGLICH bis Ende 2017 gekündigt werden. Das wird auch vermutlich passieren. Eine Entscheidung zum Verbleib im Bundesverband ist damit nicht verbunden. 
Kommt es zur Einigung wegen der Finanzen, kann man die Kündigung zurückziehen.

Hier haben einige das so gedeutet, wie sie es sich gewünscht haben. Als Teilnehmer an einer Abstimmung sollte man wissen, worüber abgestimmt wird.
Aber das lässt ich ja ganz leicht in den nächsten Tagen klären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Wie gesagt, oben steht der wörtliche Antrag, den der Vorsitzende Gube eingebracht hatte, da steht schlicht Kündigung und nix anderes.


> *Hiermit stelle ich im Auftrag des Vorstandes vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. den Antrag zur Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV,* aus vorsorglichen Gründen *bis spätestens 31.12. 201*7, die zum 31. 12. 2018 endet.



Zu der Geschichte mit der Kohle:
TROTZ des Antrages auf Verminderung des Beitrages beim DAFV braucht der Rheinische ab 2018 eine Beitragserhöhung, wenn er drin bleiben würde (wurde klar dargelegt auf der Versammlung, um 120.000 im Minus der Haushalt, 120.000 (alleine 40.000 aus Rücklagen um die Erhöhung abzufangen) für den DAFV Beitrag, 50 Cent weniger Beitrag im DAFV bedeuten dann die da angesprochene Erhöhung um 2,50 bei Verbleib, Schatzmeister wurde für klare, vollständige UND verständliche Darstellung gelobt (war vorher dann wohl alles, aber nicht verständlich)). 
Statt dessen wurde die Kündigung und KEINE BEITRAGSERHÖHUNG beschlossen, die es bräuchte, wollte der Rheinische drin bleiben - warum wohl? 

Weil man drin bleiben und doch zahlen will?

Wie gesagt, DAFV-Claqeure und Ewig-Gestrige gabs auch im Rheinischen noch genügend (siehe umfallen vorher), dass die nicht aufgeben wollen, ist deren gutes Recht.

Wer lesen kann und deutsch versteht ist im Vorteil - ob Vereinsdelegierter oder "Vorstandsmitglieder, die jemand kennt"..

Die Diskussion im Vorstand selber vor Antragstellung war zudem hart, so hört man, weil 2 -3 Leute überzeugt werden mussten, die Kündigung in dieser klaren Art durchzuziehen. 
Es wurde auch ein Vorratsbeschluss diskutiert, das wurde verworfen und statt dessen eine klare Kündigung gewünscht wie jetzt beantragt und erfolgt.

So wurde von allen der Beschluss zur Kündigung letztlich einstimmig so mitgetragen. 

Dass es immer noch DAFV-Claqueure und Nichtsblicker auch im Rheinischen gibt, die immer noch träumen, man könnte es anders gemeint haben, ist deren gutes Recht.

Im Gegensatz zu deren "Glauben" und Meinung" steht die klare wörtliche Aussage des Antrages zur Kündigung.

Rechtlich gibt es zudem keine "vorsorgliche Kündigung". Und bei einem Vorratsbeschluss hätte es heissen müssen "ermächtigen den Vorstand unter dieser und jener Bedingung eigenverantwortlich zu kündigen".
Braucht der Rheinische aber eh nicht, weil der Vorstand da eh alleine kündigen könnte (wurde auch auf der Sitzung von Gube ausgeführt).
Der Vorstand wollte aber für Kündigung TROTZDEM das breite Einverständnis der Delegierten. 
Schon daher macht ein Vorratsbeschluss, den manche Helden verstanden haben wollen, eh KEINEN SINN. 

Es gibt mit dem Antragstext nur eine Kündigung, die dann auch rechtlich wirksam ist und zum Austritt führt.

Die (rechtlich) auch nicht mehr einseitig zurück genommen werden kann, sondern nur mit beiden Parteien. 
Andernfalls muss ein Antrag auf Neuaufnahme erfolgen.

Selbstverständlich kann jeder Landesverband (auch bereits gekündigte/ausgetretene), sollte wider Erwarten der DAFV anfangen, tatsächlich etwas für Angler und das Angeln zu tun, wieder versuchen in den DAFV einzutreten, auch der Rheinische nach seinem Austritt.

Abstimmungsergebnis ist nach klaren Aussagen auf Versammlung und KLAREM, EINDEUTIGEN Text des Antrages aber das Zeichen, dass die große Mehrheit diesmal kapiert hatte, wie sie vom DAFV verarscht wurden und nun raus wollen.

Keine Kohle vom Rheinischen mehr für die Desastertruppe in Berlin war das Motto..



PS:
Nur in einem hat Sneep natürlich recht:
Der Rheinische ist bekannt fürs umfallen ;-)))
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


PPS:
So oder so ist es erschreckend, wenn man überlegt (egal WAS am Ende rauskommt, wer recht hat), wenn Delegierte der gleichen Sitzung bei so klarem Wortlaut des Antrages so unterschiedlicher Auffassungsgabe sein können, dass man zu so unterschiedlichen Meinungen kommen kann - vielleicht muss man bei dieser Qualität der Delegierten mal über einen Verständnistest vor Berufung nachdenken?
Dann kämen am Ende in vielen Verbänden vielleicht auch weniger anglerfeindliche Beschlüsse raus, wenn man Delegierte hätte, die auch verstehen würden, was sie abstimmen??


PPPS:
Selbst einer der 2, 3  im Gesamtvorstand verbliebenen DAFV-"Freunde", Frank Kleinwächter (Vize), hat auf der Versammlung, als er pro DAFV sprechen sollte nach Finanzen und Gube zur Ausgewogenheit, letztlich nur gesagt, das ihm auch keine guten Gründe mehr einfallen würden nach all dem, warum man eigentlich im DAFV bleiben und den weiter bezahlen sollte..

Müsste auch jeder Teilnehmer so bestätigen können...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus der Flüster- und Gerüchtetüte:
> Irgendein Landesverband hat für die HV am 06.05. den Antrag gestellt, der Beitrag zu senken, hört man aus Führungskreisen im DAFV Ehren- und Hauptamt.....
> 
> Entweder auf oder um 2,50 Euro
> ...


Jetzt weiss ich dank des Threads hier wenigstens, welcher LV das war, der Rheinische! Hätten mir die Informanten vom DAFV auch gleich sagen können... pfffff....

Und dass es (leider) nicht um, sondern nur auf 2,50 € war...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> TROTZ des Antrages auf Verminderung des Beitrages beim DAFV braucht der Rheinische ab 2018 eine Beitragserhöhung, wenn er drin bleiben würde



Wobei ja die meisten eh eine Beitragssenkung um 3 Euro bevorzugen würden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304247


----------



## Jim70 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Genau Sneep, die gleichen Infos hab ich auch. Eine Abstimmung darüber, das das Präsidium kündigen könnte fand statt, falls es die Beitragssenkung nicht geben wird. Alles andere was hier geschrieben wird, ist reines Wunschdenken.
 Das bei den Verbänden der Wunsch nach einer Beitragssenkung aufkommt, verwundert nicht, wenn man sich den Jahresüberschuss genauer anguckt. Legitim ist es, diesen Wunsch als Antrag zu stellen und dafür zu werben. So wie es auch die Rheinischen gemacht haben.

 Das die Beitragserhöhung erst notwendig war, hat mit dem Austritt von vielen Verbänden zu tun. Dies wurde auch nie in Abrede gestellt. Aber auch nie so erwähnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Text des Antrages ist klar, auch wenn den Saarlandverbandler, die ja auch zu den rückständigen, natur- und tier- statt anglerschütztenden Bodesatzverbänden im DAFV gehören, nicht verstehen können oder wollen..

Gerne noch mal, bis es der letzte begreifen kann:
Wie gesagt, oben steht der wörtliche Antrag, den der Vorsitzende Gube eingebracht hatte, da steht schlicht Kündigung und nix anderes.


> *Hiermit stelle ich im Auftrag des Vorstandes vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. den Antrag zur Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft im DAFV,* aus vorsorglichen Gründen *bis spätestens 31.12. 201*7, die zum 31. 12. 2018 endet.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird, was das Betrübnis bei mir noch größer macht, der DAFV sofort in den Business as usual - Modus schalten und so tun, als wäre nichts passiert.


Gehe ich auch von aus und erste Anfänge sind ja schon hier zu lesen, wenn die Fans verbreiten, "es war gar keine Kündigung".
Auch wenn im Bund durch den Austritt nur wenig passieren wird, gibt es Auswirkungen, die auch der Bund nicht ignorieren kann:
- die Kohle natürlich
- die Legitimation für Angler zu sprechen wird nun auch augenscheinlich dünn, wenn es sichtbar unter die 500.000 geht.

Aber in NRW wird es deutliche Auswirkungen haben, wenn einer der drei Verbände, die unter einem NRW-Dachverband organisiert sind, nicht mehr dabei ist.
Bin gespannt, ob Gube dann immer noch Gast auf der Westfalen und Lippe JHV sein wird. Zuvor hat bei Austritt-Anträgen aus dem Plenum anschließend das gesamte Podium ein Drinbleiben-Rede serviert.
Kann so jetzt ja nich mehr funktionieren ...und könnte mir als Antragssteller eine Menge Spaß bereiten. :q



Jim70 schrieb:


> Das die Beitragserhöhung erst notwendig war, hat mit dem Austritt von vielen Verbänden zu tun. Dies wurde auch nie in Abrede gestellt. Aber auch nie so erwähnt.


Aha. 
Und die nun vom Rheinischen geforderte Beitragssenkung muss dann ja auf der Grundlage bestehen, dass so viele wieder eintreten? |kopfkrat
Die Wahrheit ist doch, die haben die Beiträge erhöht, gleichzeitig im Jugend- & EU-Bereich jede Tätigkeit eingestellt und die ganze Kohle gehortet!
Die Beitragserhöhung ist somit nie notwendig gewesen.
Und jeder LV-Funktionär, der für die Erhöhung plädiert hat, sollte sich dafür verantworten müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist doch, die haben die Beiträge erhöht, gleichzeitig im Jugend- & EU-Bereich jede Tätigkeit eingestellt und die ganze Kohle gehortet!


Damit Frau Dr. (oder ihr Nachfolger) mal wieder auf der Grünen Woche groß tun kann ;-)))))
kost halt n bisschen....
:g:g:g


----------



## Vanner (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe wider besseren Wissen noch hoffnung für den LAVB



Ich wäre da nicht sooo optimistisch.

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/verbandstag-beim-lav-brandenburg-praesident-sieht-den-dafv-auf-einem-guten-weg


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Hallo , kurze Frage,#h
ich habe es gelesen Thomas, dass angeblich laut Grube und anwesenden Juristen, die Satzung dieses hergibt, doch trotzdem würde ich hierzu gerne eine 2,3… Meinung einholen.
Ich bezweifle, dass bei einer Prüfung dieses so keinen Bestand hat.:c
In der Satzung des RHFV §1 Abs. 3 steht drin in welchen Organisationen Der RHFV Mitglied ist.
Aus der Tagesordnung ging nicht hervor, dass über eine „Satzungsänderung“ abgestimmt wird (denke dann müsste eine Streichung) erfolgen).#c
Rechtlich gesehen, hätte dieses dann entsprechend dargestellt werden müssen und bzw. Angekündigt werden müssen.
Gibt doch bestimmt einige Juristen hier!
Ach mein Verein ist auch für die „Kündigung“ gewesen.
Darüber wurde zuvor in einer Versammlung abgestimmt, da man es schon geahnt hatte|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Die Satzung wurde schon lange geändert, da steht aktuell drin , wo der Rheinischer Mitglied sein KANN (nicht muss)..

Die haben das im Vorfeld mit ihren Anwälten alles abgeklärt, ich warte das in Ruhe ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



carp1970 schrieb:


> ach mein verein ist auch für die „kündigung“ gewesen.
> Darüber wurde zuvor in einer versammlung abgestimmt, da man es schon geahnt hatte|supergri


sehr gut!!!


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Nein da steht nicht *KANN* sondern ist.
Ich beziehe mich auf die Satzung die auf der Homepage des Verbandes eingestellt ist.

http://www.rhfv.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Satzung_RHFV_Stand_26_04_2014_MV_2014_02.pdf

Wenn dir eine andere vorliegt, wo KANN steht bitte Hinweis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

dann hab ich evtl. falsche Infos und muss nochmal abchecken (kann bei mehr als 40 Landes-und Spezialverbänden passieren), bin dran..

Dann wären die ja richtig doof vom Rheinischen, wenn das so wäre - da wundert mich dann das ständige umfallen auch nicht mehr, wenn die gegen ihre Satzung arbeiten würden vom Vorstand aus ;-)))

DANKE für Hinweis - TOPP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Ich bin mal gespannt.#t
Warte jetzt auch erstmal ab.
Vielleicht kommt hier noch eine Aussage!;+
oder gibt es keinen Juristen hier|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Oder die haben nur  nicht die aktuellste Version der Satzung drauf..

Bin am nachhaken, sobald verifiziert, geb ich Bescheid..

So oder so: Einfach verbandstypisch sowas ;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Gillt aber doch nur für das Innenverhältnis. 

Ob jetzt eine Satzungsänderung erforderlich ist? |kopfkrat

Wie kann man sich als Mitglied eines LFV auf solch eine Blödsinn in der Satzung einlassen?

Den Vogel hat in dem Bezug der LWAf abgeschossen. 
LWAf Mitglied im DAFV ...als Vereinssname  :q

Verheiratet bis der Tod uns scheidet. lol


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Info:
Es gab eine Änderung, es wurde mal beschlossen, dass es 
"kann Mitglied in Dachorganisationen sein"
heissen solle ...

Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob diese Änderung bei Gericht eingetragen wurde 
 -wohl eher nicht nach momentanem Stand ;-))).

Ändert aber nix an der Kündigung nach aussen (DAFV), wenn die entsprechende Satzungsänderung in diesem oder dem nächsten Jahr noch erfolgt (und bei 85, x % für raus, ist ne Satzungsänderung (75%) wohl eher kein Problem, zudem das sonst auch ne Beitragserhöhung um 2,50 Euro bedeuten würde ;-)) )

Aber echt verbandstypisch, solche Geschichten - unglaublich..

Alles dilettantische Chaoten ....

;-))))))))))))))




PS:
Ranking lass ich trotzdem mal (noch), die hab ich ja ja für Anglerfreundlichkeit (raus aus DAFV) besser geranked - und nicht für Intelligenz:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323181


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Mir geht es nur darum, wenn es so ist, ist der Beschluss nicht ordnungsgemäße und dann eröffnen sich reichliche Spekulationen zum Thema „umfallen“.|gr:
Der Beschluss (sei es auch von wem) könnte Rechtlich beanstandet werden und damit die Kündigung unwirksam.:c
Nur eine Anmerkung

So mal sehen was noch kommt:m


----------



## dieteraalland (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

mich ärgert nur, 2015 gab es schon mal den beschluß, raus aus dem dafv , der dann 2016 gekippt wurde .
somit hat man zwei jahre lang geld der mitgliedsvereine verbrand |gr:.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

ich sach doch:
Umfaller ;-))))


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Hallo !

Der Passus in der Satzung des RhFV ( Der RhFV ist Mitglied des DAFV) beschreibt nach meinem Rechtsverständnis nur den Ist-Zustand, der sich aber jederzeit ändern kann, eine Satzungsänderung wäre dann nötig und beim Amtsgericht (Vereinsregister) anzuzeigen. Beispiel aus dem "richtigen" Leben : Wenn sich herausstellt, das man z.B. mit einem Mörder verheiratet ist, kann man auch ohne Trennungsjahr und Angabe von weiteren Gründen eine Härtefallscheidung beantragen, der auch sofort stattgegeben wird (sehr treffender Vergleich,merke ich grade).
Falls die Entscheidung/Abstimmung vom Samstag von nicht anwesenden Vereinen angefochten werden sollte, muss man eben in diesem Jahr noch eine außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlung zu diesem Thema anberaumen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger !


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

rechtlich vollkommen richtig geschildert, ausser dass es näxtes Jahr auch noch reicht mit der Abstimmung..


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist.
Man kann zehnmal in seine Satzung schreiben, wo man Mitglied ist...entscheidend ist folgender Passus aus der aktuell einsehbaren Satzung des RhFV:
§9
Mitgliederversammlung
8.   Jede   form-   und   fristgerecht   einberufene   Mitgliederversammlung   ist   beschlussfähig   ohne 
Rücksicht    auf    die    Zahl    der    anwesenden    stimmberechtigten    Mitglieder.    Auf    diese Satzungsbestimmung ist in jeder Einladung gesondert
 hinzuweisen.

Es gab einen Beschluss welcher nach vorstehendem Passus bindend ist und der lautet (wie man hier liest), dass man aus dem DAFV austritt.
Eine Satzungsänderung kann logischerweise erst nach einem Beschluss zum Austritt erfolgen und dieser Mitgliederversammlung obliegt es auch nach §9 Abs.8 Unterpunkt "f" einer dahingehenden Satzungsänderung  zuzustimmen.
Dabei ist es doch völlig Wurscht sich über die Formulierung "kann" und "ist" zu echauffieren.

Das oberste Gremium ist die MV und einen Satzungsverstoss, welcher hier konstruiert wird, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist.
> Man kann zehnmal in seine Satzung schreiben, wo man Mitglied ist...entscheidend ist folgender Passus aus der aktuell einsehbaren Satzung des RhFV:
> §9
> Mitgliederversammlung
> ...



Und bis zum Tag des Austrittes ist noch viel Zeit.
Somit ist man noch Mitglied. 

Nur was passiert danach wenn es keine Mehrheit für eine Satzungsänderung gibt?|kopfkrat

Ausgetreten aus dem DAFV, kein Mitglied somit und nun verweigern die Mitglieder die Satzungsänderung. Theoretisch kann man ja am Austrittsdatum die JHV abhalten um die Satzungsänderung abstimmen zu lassen.

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Dann sagt der DAFV> Neuer Antrag lieber rheinischer Verband.

Ich halte nichts von solchen Satzungseinträgen.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur was passiert danach wenn es keine Mehrheit für eine Satzungsänderung gibt?|kopfkrat



Tja dann Rücktritt#d
oder Umfallen


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

@Blauzahn 

Für mich ist die Sache auch klar, ich habe es nur nochmal näher ausgeführt, da hier einige versucht haben, irgendwelche abstruse Konstrukte zu erschaffen.
Und nach der Kündigung hat die "Satzungsänderung" so oder so stattzufinden, da geht es ja dann (nach einem gültigen Mitgliederbeschluß) nur um einen unstrittigen Passus und nicht um elementare Veränderungen.
@sharpo

Über die Sinnhaftigkeit von manchen Satzungseinträgen kann man trefflich streiten, da hast du völlig recht, aber wie heißt es so schön : Aus Fehlern wird man klug ! und in einem so hochkomplizierten Rechtssystem wie dem unseren läßt sich nun wirklich nicht jede sich ergebende Situation auf Anhieb berücksichtigen ......

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Polarfuchs (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Kurzer Zwischenruf aus dem Off:

RHINELAND ROCKS!!!!!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

|stolz:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist.
> Man kann zehnmal in seine Satzung schreiben, wo man Mitglied ist...entscheidend ist folgender Passus aus der aktuell einsehbaren Satzung des RhFV:
> §9
> Mitgliederversammlung
> ...



Das ich mal mit einem Deiner Beiträge konform gehe, hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten |rolleyes.

Aber in diesem Fall gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht! Der Beschuss ist satzungskonform erfolgt, nach dem Austritt erfolgt die Satzungsänderung. Ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter- über die dann anstehende Satzungsänderung muss nicht erneut abgestimmt werden, denn die Änderung ist rechtlich notwendig und muss beim zuständigen Amtsgericht eingetragen werden, auf Grund der jetzt beschlossenen Kündigung.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

mir erschließt sich nicht , warum es eines weiteren Beschlusses zur Satzungsänderung bedürfen würde ?

 Fakt ist- es gibt einen Beschluss zum Austritt aus dem Dingens . Damit ist die Satzung entsprechend zu ändern.

 oder beschließt da auch noch zusätzlich:
 Wenn der Vorstand zukünftig aus 4 statt aus 3 Mitgliedern besteht , brauchts doch auch keinen Beschluss, die alte Satzung zu ändern, dann passt doch der Vorstand die Satzung der aktuellen Beschlusslage an , reicht die ein und gut ist


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

meine Rede .....#c#c|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Sharpo (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mir erschließt sich nicht , warum es eines weiteren Beschlusses zur Satzungsänderung bedürfen würde ?
> 
> Fakt ist- es gibt einen Beschluss zum Austritt aus dem Dingens . Damit ist die Satzung entsprechend zu ändern.
> 
> ...




Weil eine Satzungsänderung nur mit einer 3/4 Stimme erfolgen kann.

Während bei dem Beschluss zur Kündigung nur eine einfache Stimmenmehrheit benötigt wird. Heisst es hätte auch nur 1 Stimme mehr zu dem Beschluss der Kündigung im DAFV  gereicht.

Düfte zwar bei dem Abstimmungsergebnis kein Problem sein, ich habe aber schon Pferde kotzen sehen. :q

Somit muss also auch noch der Antrag zur Satzungsänderung folgen.
Hätte der Kollege sofort mit beantragen sollen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter- über die dann anstehende Satzungsänderung muss nicht erneut abgestimmt werden, denn die Änderung ist rechtlich notwendig und muss beim zuständigen Amtsgericht eingetragen werden, auf Grund der jetzt beschlossenen Kündigung.



Auch wenn das alles sichtlich eine logische Konsequenz ist, ist es rechtlich nicht so einfach.

Eine angestrebte Satzungsänderung ist nach Vereinsrecht als solche gesondert und explizit  in der Einladung zur Mitgliederversammlung als Tagesordnungpunkt ("Satzungsänderung" und die Erläuterung dazu was geändert werden soll) aufzunehmen.
Jedes Mitglied kann dann selbst entscheiden, ob es explizit wegen der Satzungsänderung zur Versammlung kommt oder nicht.

Die Abstimmung zur Annahme der Satzungsänderung erfordert min. 3/4 Stimmenmehrheit, die dem zuständigen Amtsericht dann mit exaktem Wortlaut der Satzungsänderung wie dem exakten Stimmenverhältnis.

Eine logische Kette von Beschlüssen (das eine bedingt das andere) verbietet sich rechtlich.
Der Beschluss der Kündigung ist einer Satzungsänderung nicht gleichzusetzen. #h


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Mir geht es nur darum, wenn es so ist, ist der Beschluss nicht ordnungsgemäße und dann eröffnen sich reichliche Spekulationen zum Thema „umfallen“.|gr:
> Der Beschluss (sei es auch von wem) könnte Rechtlich beanstandet werden und damit die Kündigung unwirksam.:c
> Nur eine Anmerkung
> 
> So mal sehen was noch kommt:m



Auch hier mal meine 50 ct dazu:

In der Satzung steht, dass der RhFV Mitglied des DAFV ist. - Nach meiner Auffassung ist diese Satzungsklausel rein deklaratorisch. Würde eine 3/4 Mehrheit zur Satzungsänderung nicht Zustandekommen, wäre die Satzung in diesem Punkt halt falsch! Eine weitere typische deklaratorische Klausel, die sich in Satzungen befindet lautet: "Der Verein wird im Vereinsregister eingetragen." Scheitert die Eintragung, ist die Satzung in diesem Punkt einfach falsch. Sie beschreibt einen falschen Ist-Zustand. 

Meines Erachtens kann es nicht anders sein. Denn wenn die JHV mit einfacher Mehrheit beschließt, nicht mehr in den DAFV einzutreten, darf der Vorstand sich ja auch über diesen Beschluss nicht hinwegsetzen. Er würde sich dann unmittelbar Schadensersatzpflichtig machen, also 42.000 Mitglieder mal 3 € = 126.000 € pro Jahr weiterer Mitgliedschaft!

Wenn eine solche Klausel mehr als deklaratorisch gemeint sein sollte, müsste da eher etwas stehen wie: "Der Verein muss Mitglied des DAFV sein." oder "Der Verein ist zwingend Mitglied des DAFV." oder "Der Verein ist Mitglied im DAFV. Für einen Austritt ist die satzungsändernde Mehrheit erforderlich."


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Der Vorstand vom Rheinischen rudert ja schon voll zurück und will am liebste nicht kündigen müssen oder wenn, gleich wieder zurück.. 

Da ists eh wurscht ob Satzuungsänderung oder nicht....

Ihr braucht nur den ganzen DAFV-Anbiederungs- und Werbeschmonzes in der neuesten Info lesen - die verarschen ihre Leute Angler da aber richtig voll....

Und alle Artikel, die kritisch waren zum DAFV, wurden kommentarlos und ohne Erklärung gelöscht.

Damit keiner auf dumme Ideen kommt oder sich umfassend und nicht nur über Verbands"wahrheiten" informieren will.

Die hauen euch in die Pfanne und am Ende werden die Delegierten wieder dem Vorstand im Rheinischen nachlaufen wie ne tumb-dumpfer Herde Schafe..

Umfaller-Zensur-Verband halt, Drosse-Erben... VDSF-Betonköpfige..

Will jemand dagegen wetten??


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Vorstand vom Rheinischen rudert ja schon voll zurück und will am liebste nicht kündigen müssen oder wenn, gleich wieder zurück..
> 
> Da ists eh wurscht ob Satzuungsänderung oder nicht....
> 
> ...



Ja ich halte die Wette. Kein erneuter Eintrit in den DAFV. Sixpack Kölsch gegen ein Sixpack deiner Marke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Ich sauf doch kein Kölsch, ich will schon richtiges Bier. 
;-)))

Zeitrahmen ist noch wichtig:
Ich behaupte, solange Gube noch Vorstand ist, wird er entweder mit dem Rheinischen in den DAFV zurück oder mit dem Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe fusionieren, um so wieder reinzukommen.

*Also bis spätestens in 2einhalb Jahren ist der Rheinische wieder drin* (wenn sie überhaupt rausgehen) - so wie sie vorher unter Sollbach schon umgefallen sind, der rauswollte.
Und das schon stehen hatte, bevor er aufhörte wg. Krankheit (war auch Gube und Rohmann die Triebfeder damals, und das kostete den Rheinischen ja auch richtig Kohle, weil die Beitragserhöhung aus den Rücklagen bezahlt wurde, nur um drin bleiben zu können...))..

Das sind zensierende, rückgratlose Umfaller und DAFV-Schleimer für mich im Vorstand des Rheinischen..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sauf doch kein Kölsch, ich will schon richtiges Bier.
> ;-)))
> 
> Zeitrahmen ist noch wichtig:
> ...


Das mit dem Bier nehme ich persönlich. Ich konkretisiere: Sixpack Sünner oder Gaffel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bier nehme ich persönlich. Ich konkretisiere: Sixpack Sünner oder Gaffel!




Eh wurscht, verlierst ja ;-)

Falls nicht, kriegst Du Dein Geraffel oder wie das heisst - aber ich halt richtiges Bier, bitte...

Flens mag ich ...


Also bleibts dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, solange Gube noch Vorstand ist, wird er entweder mit dem Rheinischen in den DAFV zurück oder mit dem Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe fusionieren, um so wieder reinzukommen.
> 
> *Also bis spätestens in 2einhalb Jahren ist der Rheinische wieder drin* (wenn sie überhaupt rausgehen) - so wie sie vorher unter Sollbach schon umgefallen sind, der rauswollte.
> Und das schon stehen hatte, bevor er aufhörte wg. Krankheit (war auch Gube und Rohmann die Triebfeder damals, und das kostete den Rheinischen ja auch richtig Kohle, weil die Beitragserhöhung aus den Rücklagen bezahlt wurde, nur um drin bleiben zu können...))..
> ...



auf Grund dessen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Vorstand vom Rheinischen rudert ja schon voll zurück und will am liebste nicht kündigen müssen oder wenn, gleich wieder zurück..
> 
> Da ists eh wurscht ob Satzuungsänderung oder nicht....
> 
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eh wurscht, verlierst ja ;-)
> 
> Falls nicht, kriegst Du Dein Geraffel oder wie das heisst - aber ich halt richtiges Bier, bitte...
> 
> ...



Nein, nein. Ich wollte eines aus deiner Ecke da unten. Wenn du kein Kölsch willst - was ich kaum verstehen kann - gibt es halt 6 Flaschen Eifler Landbier. Kannste dich im Ab erkundigen. Das ist ein lecker Pilz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Aus Ulm gibts sogar Finkbeiner Bier ;-)


----------



## wilhelm (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Thomas, *Vorsicht *bei Kölsch.
Siehe hier:http://www.alt-knallt.de/plakat/eintrag/so-wir-koelsch-gemacht.html:m

Gruß Wilhelm#h


Besser is dat:http://www.flens.de/produkte/sortiment/besonderheiten/boelkstoff/


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Sind ja schon hier:

http://www.bierranking.de/index.php/biertests/item/963-eifeler-landbier


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

das beste bier ist natürlich dies hier - http://www.dithmarscher.de/ueber-uns/produkte.html
aber auch sünner&gaffel zeugt durchaus von gutem geschmack.#h


----------



## wilhelm (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Oh,oh, ich habe wohl schlafende Hunde geweckt.|smash:#y|rotwerden


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja ich halte die Wette.


Sollten die Rheinischen sich an ihren eigenen Beschluss halten und tatsächlich aus dem Bundesverband raus gehen, leg ich zur Feier des Tages eine Flasche Fusel drauf!
Vielleicht irgendeinen Korn aus Schleswig-Holstein, mit dem ihr auf das Absaufen der abgehalfterten Fregatte Christel anstossen könnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

da der Rheinische Vorstand ja so gerne drin bleiben will im DAFV, könnte man zusätzlich auch noch wetten, ob die das per über 85% auf der HV beschlossene "kündigen" evtl. einfach "vergessen"....

Bis jetzt haben sie nach meinen Infos aus Berlin jedenfalls noch nicht gekündigt...............................


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da der Rheinische Vorstand ja so gerne drin bleiben will im DAFV, könnte man zusätzlich auch noch wetten, ob die das per über 85% auf der HV beschlossene "kündigen" evtl. einfach "vergessen"....
> 
> Bis jetzt haben sie nach meinen Infos aus Berlin jedenfalls noch nicht gekündigt...............................



Damit würde sich der Vorstand natürlich Schadensersatzpflichtig machen. Daher kann ich mir das mit "vergessen" nicht vorstellen. Pro "vergessenes" Jahr ca. 126.000 €. Da muss ne alte Oma lange für stricken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Damit würde sich der Vorstand natürlich Schadensersatzpflichtig machen. Daher kann ich mir das mit "vergessen" nicht vorstellen. Pro "vergessenes" Jahr ca. 126.000 €. Da muss ne alte Oma lange für stricken.


das sind da ja nicht die hellsten Kerzen am Christbaum - ob die das wissen?


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt haben sie nach meinen Infos aus Berlin jedenfalls noch nicht gekündigt...............................


Das hätte doch VOR dem 30.6. passieren MÜSSEN. |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

31.12. reicht - 2018 müssen sie eh (Kündigungsfrist beim DAFV) so oder so dabei sein und können erst zum 01.01.2019 raus.
Würden sies "vergessen", wärs halt erst der 01.01. 2020, wenn sie erst 2018 kündigen...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das hätte doch VOR dem 30.6. passieren MÜSSEN. |bigeyes



Meines Wissens bis Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Ja, bis 31.12. gem. §7 der Satzung des DAFV.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

Ok, mein Fehler.
Trotzdem wäre es natürlich ein Witz, wenn der Mitgliederbeschluss bis jetzt noch gar nicht umgesetzt worden wäre, Frist hin oder her.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

das isser bis jetzt nicht, umgesetzt worden.


----------



## Franky (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: DAFV zersplittert weiter:  Heute - Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

... weshalb Thomas sich auf 'nen Sixpack "Eifelpils" noch freuen darf... Und zisch, und klack - und weg! :q


----------

